
New York Times Edited Bernie Sanders Article for Hillary Clinton’s Campaign - aburan28
https://medium.com/@Starkweather/new-york-times-edited-bernie-sanders-article-for-clinton-campaign-5156a43755ca
======
lmmlzxx
Related to this are emails between Clinton campaign advisor Philippe Reines
and Marc Ambinder, a politics editor at The Atlantic. The emails showed a quid
pro quo in which Ambinder used certain words and descriptions as requested in
exchange for an advance copy of an HRC speech.

[http://gawker.com/this-is-how-hillary-clinton-gets-the-
cover...](http://gawker.com/this-is-how-hillary-clinton-gets-the-coverage-she-
wants-1758019058)

------
xbmcuser
This is corruption even if no money was exchanged this should be prosecuted.

~~~
calciphus
Our of curiosity - what laws do you think we're broken? I am legitimately
asking. If favorable press coverage is a sign of corruption, what national
politician isn't guilty?

~~~
xbmcuser
They are giving favorable press coverage in return for exclusive interviews
that will gave them more viewers ie money so I mean its corruption just money
hasn't changed hands directly

